# NodeDeploy Closing US locations - lagging demand?!?!



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

NodeDeploy, a provider active on LET announced they are running from the United States. They are closing their locations for VPS in the States citing a lagging demand for services.

Impossible to say if their experience is indicative of the market generally or just the low end market.

What do other providers think?   Obviously, since 2008, purchases in the US have slowed on everything.  Are you believing / seeing additional weakness in the VPS/data services area?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not sure how they're having lagging sales on it when they were doing $7/m per 2GB KVM's.

It's possible whoever they were using was jumping IP prices a lot and they've refused moving to CC.

Francisco


----------



## Jade (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't see how they would be lagging in demand in the US. Maybe their just not advertising and pushing their services in the US. All of our services are based out of the united states and we're doing great!


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Possible.  Surprised with the months of DDoS attacks against them in the UK that they haven't abandoned things there / swam to another provider / escaped to another country.

In the US, according to their website:

* PhoenixNAP in Arizona, WEBNX in Los Angeles*

Certainly resellers in both locations.   C class probably $80/mo in PhoenixNap (based on an ad or two downstream).

WebNX, hmm unsure of their IP pricing.


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Jade said:


> I don't see how they would be lagging in demand in the US. Maybe their just not advertising and pushing their services in the US. All of our services are based out of the united states and we're doing great!


Yeah, but you are using the worlds most popular male model talking head spokesperson for hosting   Get another head for your chat icon   That dudes mug is every-freaking-where.   We know your secret bahahahahaha!


----------



## Francisco (Aug 7, 2013)

TMZ mentioned that webnx was being very strict on IP space so it's likely related.

NodeDeploy left the UK as far as I know as well.

I think they only have Germany and...Netherlands?

Francisco


----------



## Lee (Aug 7, 2013)

Could it just be they are not as popular as they think to command good numbers across all sites?  And that is not a dig just a potential reason.


----------



## Jade (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yeah, but you are using the worlds most popular male model talking head spokesperson for hosting   Get another head for your chat icon   That dudes mug is every-freaking-where.   We know your secret bahahahahaha!


Thanks you mentioning that  Changed it now


----------



## Jade (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Possible.  Surprised with the months of DDoS attacks against them in the UK that they haven't abandoned things there / swam to another provider / escaped to another country.
> 
> In the US, according to their website:
> 
> ...


We operate also operate out of the PhoenixNAP data center in Arizona too.


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Aug 7, 2013)

WebNX are certainly strict when it comes to IPs, probably at least a substantial factor. But from what I've seen, NodeDeploy don't seem that big, maybe they expanded too much too soon? Either way it's unfortunate to see a contraction such as this.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I'm not sure how they're having lagging sales on it when they were doing $7/m per 2GB KVM's.
> 
> 
> It's possible whoever they were using was jumping IP prices a lot and they've refused moving to CC.
> ...


They do 2GB KVMs in Germany, not seen them do that in other locations. Could be mistaken.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 7, 2013)

INIZ said:


> They do 2GB KVMs in Germany, not seen them do that in other locations. Could be mistaken.


They did it in LA for a little bit.

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/nodedeploy-from-4-25month-openvz-kvm-vps-plans-in-five-locations/

You have to read the 2nd half of the post 

Francisco


----------



## Lee (Aug 7, 2013)

Come to think about it I have not seen Ben or Phil about much recently, wonder what they are up to.  Are they on here?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 7, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Come to think about it I have not seen Ben or Phil about much recently, wonder what they are up to.  Are they on here?


I don't think either of them signed up.

I know one of them was talking on IRC about wanting to focus on different markets after all the UK drama happened.

Not sure if they did or if they simply focused on Europe.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Weren't this folks also involved in the DotVPS aborted merger?

Been quite a bit of activity out of them this year, especially with the UK DDoS attacks.  

Something truly is afoul.   I don't see others claiming slowdowns in purchasing.  Me I suspect others don't want to show their own weakness though.  I know numbers are off / slow for lots of folks.  Just can't gauge to what degree and if it means another level of lowering of the e-con-o-me.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Weren't this folks also involved in the DotVPS aborted merger?
> 
> Been quite a bit of activity out of them this year, especially with the UK DDoS attacks.
> 
> Something truly is afoul.   I don't see others claiming slowdowns in purchasing.  Me I suspect others don't want to show their own weakness though.  I know numbers are off / slow for lots of folks.  Just can't gauge to what degree and if it means another level of lowering of the e-con-o-me.


You're thinking of HTTPMe or whatever they're called now.

There's been people talking about having drops in business on WHT but they blame that on the summer slump. You need to realize that everyone is trying to one-up the guy 2 U's down from them. No one takes 'its a slow month' into consideration, that or they simply have no sales coming in unless they're competing on resources.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

No doubt super @Francisco, I botched that last one.  HTTPNode was the to-be merged with DotVPS. Super doh!

WHT chatter about slowdown/drops in business is concerning.  I don't frequent that / provider threads.  Seem to be far more chatter than usual on that about this slump?   

I have nagging suspicions about the US economy and the underlying fundamentals being long gone (i.e. Wall Street index values (record highs for NYSE) compared to those depending on food subsidies to exist (arguably 100 million folks) ).   I keep seeing shuttered local businesses.  Multitude of unbelievable reasons for places going under.   Other day it was a 70+ year old butcher shop,  today it was a furniture store that is near 100 years old.  Those said time to retire and other said no one in the family interested in running the place.  My BS sensors smelled right through those.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 7, 2013)

I think the problem is the market is over saturated. The same thing happened during the big shared hosting rush.

Once that market crapped out people moved into the next thing - VPS servers.

Hell, there's a company on WHT that *in their signature* claim to be the fastest growing VPS company in the industry. That same company is the one that opened the thread about how slow sales have been.

There's only so many people that need VPS servers and people are only willing to feed their VPS collection addiction for so long.

People will simply cancel the service that isn't worth it to them; Resources isn't the clear winner for most people either. Offer a stable service, reasonable prices and great features? You'll go far.

Shit, I've been preaching this for years now.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1283864


----------



## drmike (Aug 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1283864


That thread is some classic gold.   Snorting my beverage laughing a second ago at some of it:

This ---> "Yo dawg, we heard you liked vps's so we put a vps in yo vps so you can vps while you vps."


----------



## qps (Aug 8, 2013)

There definitely isn't a problem with IP address costs in Atlanta, as what we charge for IPs remains stable.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 8, 2013)

I offer free back rubs with each VPS purchase.

Edit: In case anyone was wondering, this was a joke. context is ruined now thanks MartinD


----------



## serverian (Aug 8, 2013)

Vultures.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 8, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with you guys? Hungry and desperate as fuck.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 8, 2013)

I've tided this up a bit.

Offers are strictly for the offers area only.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 8, 2013)

You ruined my post MartinD  Now it just looks out of place!


----------



## Jade (Aug 8, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> I offer free back rubs with each VPS purchase.
> 
> Edit: In case anyone was wondering, this was a joke. context is ruined now thanks MartinD


At least he offered free back rubs xD aha


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2013)

> At least he offered free back rubs xD aha


Backrubs?  That's fancy talk for prostitution.


----------



## peterw (Aug 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Been quite a bit of activity out of them this year, especially with the UK DDoS attacks.
> 
> Something truly is afoul.   I don't see others claiming slowdowns in purchasing.


They started the US locations and afterwards abandon them.



> citing a lagging demand for services


It looks like they don't care about their current customers.

And new customers either.

https://nodedeploy.com/ovz# not a single order link is working.

And their stock site still contains all US locations.


----------



## Zen (Aug 22, 2013)

I heard Ben mention that he hasn't spoken to Bradley for a while and that they haven't heard from the other guy (can't remember his name) in something along the lines of "..." which can't be good.

Saw this on LET a week or two ago. Not sure if things are stable/maintained at Nodedeploy or if something is up?


----------



## BradND (Aug 22, 2013)

We're still here. Nothing is wrong, USA just didnt have the growth we wanted and there was no point in investing in an overly competitive market in the US.


----------



## drmike (Aug 22, 2013)

@BradND, good to see you lingering and a life status.

I still say demand is lagging and sales are way off for many companies is/doing business in the US, especially the smaller, less known brands.


----------

